# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshe llastohen më shumë

## sirena_adria

_Entela Resuli - Gazeta " Shekulli "_

Në kopshtin 42 në Tiranë ishte qetësi, ngaqë ishte orar dreke dhe fëmijët ishin në gjumë. Tavolinat dhe karriget e vogla mbushin sallën e madhe të lojërave, dhoma e tyre e gjumit është më e futur ku ka edhe më pak dritë. Janë të mbuluar të gjithë me batanije, por ka dhe nga ata hileqarët që bëjnë sikur flenë dhe përpëliten nën kuvertën e tyre. Aty kalojnë dhjetë orë të ditës, hap pas hapi, ndërsa edukatoret punojnë me turne. Disiplina me fëmijën fillon që në moshën tre vjeç kur ai nis e shkon në kopsht. Është e vërtetë që atë dashuri që të jep gjyshja në shtëpi nuk ta jep edukatorja, por kur vjen puna që një fëmijë të jetë i shkathët ai duhet të shkojë në kopsht ku ka më shumë mundësi të zhvillohet nga ndërveprimi edhe me fëmijët e tjerë. Ndërsa flasim me edukatoret për këtë gjë, ato shprehen se është kategorike për to: kopshti i bën shumë mirë fëmijës, e socializon, e shkathtëson

Edukatore Tana, punonjëse në kopshtin nr. 2 na tregon se, kopshti nuk barazohet farë me shtëpinë. Në kopsht fëmijët përshtaten me ambientin, më shokët, bëhen zotër të vetes, shkojnë vetë në tualet, mësojnë ti shërbejnë vetes më mirë dhe të jenë më të pavarur. Edhe nga ana mësimore ka tjetër program, se nga programi që konsumojnë me gjyshen në shtëpi.
Kemi biseduar me prindër dhe gjyshe të cilat vinin për të marrë nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre në kopsht. Edhe pse do të donin që ti rrisnin vetë, përsëri janë të mendimit që kopshti bën mirë.

Punonjësit socialë janë përgjithësisht të të njëjtit mendim se Fëmijët që janë çuar në çerdhe apo kopsht janë më të shkathët dhe më të aftë për të marrë informacion, pasi me ta është bërë një punë e kujdesshme, e ndjekur hap pas hapi. Përveç të tjerave, kategoria e fëmijëve që nuk shkojnë në shkolla apo kopshte, por janë nën kujdesin e gjyshërve, kanë edhe probleme të tipit qaraman, të përkëdhelur apo që nuk pranojnë këshilla, thotë Ermira Kurti, punonjëse sociale. Zhvillimi psikomotor i fëmijëve që frekuentojnë institucionet e lartpërmendura është shumë më i zhvilluar se i atyre që rriten me gjyshërit në shtëpi, pasi informacioni që ata përthithin është shumë më i kufizuar, vijon ajo. Problemet e para të këtyre fëmijëve shfaqen dukshëm në momentin kur ata fillojnë klasën e parë, pasi nuk janë më gjyshërit që të kujdesen për gjithçka. Kjo çon edhe në mbylljen e këtyre fëmijëve në vetvete, si dhe distancimin e tyre nga bashkëmoshatarët e tyre.



Merita, një prind mendon se: është më mirë që fëmija të rritet në kopsht, pasi shpesh gjyshërit e çedukojnë një fëmijë, në vend që ta mësojnë, në kopsht fëmija është më i lumtur, rritet shëndetshëm, bën jetë sociale, mëson. Ne gjyshërit i kemi përzemër, shton ajo, por fëmija kur rritet me gjyshërit llastohet më shumë, prandaj mendoj se kopshtin duhet ta provojnë të gjithë fëmijët, pasi socializohen më shumë dhe kur shkojnë në shkollë e kanë më të lehtë pastaj në përshtatjen me kolektivin, si dhe rezultatet i kanë të një niveli më të lartë se moshatarët.



Shega: Nga eksperienca ime, mendoj se fëmija është më mirë të rritet në kopsht, sepse aty, së pari, do të parapërgatiten për jetën në komunitet, se dyti, fiton imunitet nga sëmundjet, së treti fillon të kuptojë se është i barabartë me të tjerët. Ndryshe me gjyshërit. Me gjithë dashurinë e madhe që kemi për nipërit apo mbesat, pa dashje i bëjmë  monopol që askush të mos na i prekë, kujdesemi më shumë për shëndetin (frikë nga mikrobet), se sa për ti stërvitur me lodrat, apo ti aftësojmë për jetën në komunitet. Megjithatë, përrallat e gjyshes nuk do të mungojnë asnjëherë, edhe pse rriten në kopsht.



Kopshtet

Kopshtet janë hallka më e rëndësishme e fillimit të jetës së një fëmije. Edhe pse në kushtet ekonomike të sotme, ku shumë prindër janë të papunë dhe merren vetë me rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre, edukimi për ta çuar fëmijët aty dhe për të marrë sa më shumë informacion është shumë e rëndësishme.



Sa duhet të paguash?

Fëmijët në çerdhe dhe kopsht paguajnë vetëm për ditëngrëniet.Vlera e shërbimit e ofruar në çerdhe është 130 leke ne ditë, e përcaktuar në bazë të ditëve të frekuentimit të çerdhes nga fëmija juaj. Vlera e shërbimit të ofruar në kopsht është 160 leke në ditë.


http://www.shekulli.com.al/shekulli/...ohen-me-shume/

----------


## bebi im

une jam dakort me kete shkrimin e mesiperm, per mua femija duhet te shkoje patjeter ne kopesht.
vajzen time kishte mundesi ta mbante edhe vjerra edhe mami im por une me tim shoq nuk pranuam te na mbante as njera as tjetra.
per mua kopeshti eshte i domosdoshem per femijen...

----------


## AnaH_M

Si edukon nêna nena ne shtepi,sta edukon as kopshti as cerdhja as askush tjeter,por meqense grate sot per sote me shum duan kariere dhe pune sesa te kujdesen per femijet dhe te kryejn detyrat e shtepise atehere rrofshin kopshtet! Sdi ku kam lexuar se dikund kishte edhe kopshte nate,del burri me gruan dhe per qetsin e tyre e dergojn femijen neper vende te caktuara nate! Une nuk i preferoi keto gjera! Sidoqofte secili si eka zgjedhur kahjen e jetes!

----------


## Prudence

jam pro kopshtit.Por do doja te kisha me sh kohe te lire vet per tu marr me femijet.Te le punen... i thone direkt nje rroge (-) ne shtepi, plus qe im shoq duhet te mendoje dhe per te me plotesuar mua kerkesat....nuk shkon kjo pune jo,....se jo te gjithe punojne per karriere

----------


## bebi im

> Si edukon nêna nena ne shtepi,sta edukon as kopshti as cerdhja as askush tjeter,por meqense grate sot per sote me shum duan kariere dhe pune sesa te kujdesen per femijet dhe te kryejn detyrat e shtepise atehere rrofshin kopshtet! Sdi ku kam lexuar se dikund kishte edhe kopshte nate,del burri me gruan dhe per qetsin e tyre e dergojn femijen neper vende te caktuara nate! Une nuk i preferoi keto gjera! Sidoqofte secili si eka zgjedhur kahjen e jetes!


me fal por me thuaj ti cfare mund ti mesoje nena ne shtepi?
nena nuk mban mend nje vjershe per femije, nje kenge, do ti rrije gjithe diten neper kembe nenes se ajo do beje gjellen, do beje punet, do shkoje te paguaje pensionin, do rrije me ato grate e lagjes qe femija nuk ka cfare meson, pervecse muhabete te rriturish...
gjithe dimrin do mbyllet ne shtepi, gjithe kohen ose para televizorit ose para kompjuterit...
nena gjithe kohen e llaston "ti je me i miri", "ti je me i bukuri" dhe keto lloj femijesh kane frike te zbresin dhe te luajne me femije te tjere te lagja se nuk ndihen ne qender te vemendjes...
nuk mesojne edukaten e te ngrenit ne tavoline kur jane me nenen gjithe diten ne shtepi, se ajo i gjemon nga mbrapa, se per nenen eshte e rendesishme vetem te mbaroje pjaten po nuk ka rendesi se nuk e mban lugen vete apo se e do shtrire te kolltuku qe te mos i humbasin kukullat...
po e le me kaq se ka aq shume te tjera ....

----------


## B@Ne

Kundra çerdhes ( kur ka mundesi)  :ngerdheshje:  Pro kopshtit, normale eshte parashkollor , mesojne goxha aty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ajo Vajza

> me fal por me thuaj ti cfare mund ti mesoje nena ne shtepi?
> nena nuk mban mend nje vjershe per femije, nje kenge, do ti rrije gjithe diten neper kembe nenes se ajo do beje gjellen, do beje punet, do shkoje te paguaje pensionin, do rrije me ato grate e lagjes qe femija nuk ka cfare meson, pervecse muhabete te rriturish...
> gjithe dimrin do mbyllet ne shtepi, gjithe kohen ose para televizorit ose para kompjuterit...
> nena gjithe kohen e llaston "ti je me i miri", "ti je me i bukuri" dhe keto lloj femijesh kane frike te zbresin dhe te luajne me femije te tjere te lagja se nuk ndihen ne qender te vemendjes...
> nuk mesojne edukaten e te ngrenit ne tavoline kur jane me nenen gjithe diten ne shtepi, se ajo i gjemon nga mbrapa, se per nenen eshte e rendesishme vetem te mbaroje pjaten po nuk ka rendesi se nuk e mban lugen vete apo se e do shtrire te kolltuku qe te mos i humbasin kukullat...
> po e le me kaq se ka aq shume te tjera ....


Bebi im,ndodh edhe kshu sic thua ti por jo gjithnje.Se tek e fundit kjo varet nga kultura dhe nga mosha e gjyshes.Nese eshte nje gjyshe e re,moderne ne kuptimin qe e ka horizontin e zgjeruar,ateher ajo mund ta edukoj me se miri nipin apo mbesen.

Gjithsesi mendimi im eshte qe femija duhet te rritet me prindrit e vet dhe vllezrit e motrat ne rast se ekzistojn. Dhe takimet me gjysherit te jen te shpeshta qe te perfitoj dituri dhe edukat edhe nga ata.

----------


## Prudence

> nena nuk mban mend nje vjershe per femije, nje kenge, do ti rrije gjithe diten neper kembe nenes se ajo do beje gjellen, do beje punet, do shkoje te paguaje pensionin, do rrije me ato grate e lagjes qe femija nuk ka cfare meson, pervecse muhabete te rriturish...
> gjithe dimrin do mbyllet ne shtepi, gjithe kohen ose para televizorit ose para kompjuterit...
> nena gjithe kohen e llaston "ti je me i miri", "ti je me i bukuri" dhe keto lloj femijesh kane frike te zbresin dhe te luajne me femije te tjere te lagja se nuk ndihen ne qender te vemendjes...
> nuk mesojne edukaten e te ngrenit ne tavoline kur jane me nenen gjithe diten ne shtepi, se ajo i gjemon nga mbrapa, se per nenen eshte e rendesishme vetem te mbaroje pjaten po nuk ka rendesi se nuk e mban lugen vete apo se e do shtrire te kolltuku qe te mos i humbasin kukullat...
> po e le me kaq se ka aq shume te tjera ....


ueee bebi,.... fix vjehra ime me femijet e mije...  :ngerdheshje:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## teta

qerdhe te femijeve -e keqja e domsodoshme!
te une vijen femijet e qerdheve qe semuren shum shpesh,sado qe te jet kujdesi i mire i mesueseve aty prap se prap kontakti me femije shkaton mbratjen e infekcionit

a qendrimi parashkollor shum,shum i domosdoshem,per zhvilimin social edukativ arsimor.

ah po mamaja ime ishte mesuese me profesion,dhe niperit dhe mbesat qe jan rrit afer saj  ne vend te perrallave kan ndegjuar per gjeografit e tokes dhe explorimet e saj,sepse ajo i ka pasion keto lexime.
doni ju qe si futeshin ne shkolle ata te dinin me shum se femijet tjer nga lenda e gjeografise,haha sa 10-ta jan marr vetem  nga se ishin te pergaditur me pare
gjyshja eshte pa cmim!,mos mundoheni ti nihlizon pranin e tyre  ne afresi te femijeve

----------


## Lexuesi_

Varet nese patjeter duhet qe nena e femiut te punoj pse mos ta dergoj ne kopesht.  :buzeqeshje:  Ndryshe askush me mire se nena nuk e rrit femiun. Tash ne kete kohe teknologjike po ka filma qe nga mosha 1 deri 5 vjeq  :buzeqeshje:  qe femiu meson edhe nga TV me shume se sa ne kopesht. Mbesa ime eshte 2 vjeq edhe nga ajo e kam mesuar kengen. Qengji vogel rri mendushem be be booon  :buzeqeshje:   Me thot axh axh ade luna bashk. Mi kap durt dhe kendon kengen sa ate sa kete.

----------


## teta

nipi im 2 vj ka facebook,ti thua meson kenge haha
more kjo gjenerat po zhvillohet baraz me teknologjine

----------


## B@Ne

> Varet nese patjeter duhet qe nena e femiut te punoj pse mos ta dergoj ne kopesht. : ) Ndryshe askush me mire se nena nuk e rrit femiun. Tash ne kete kohe teknologjike po ka filma qe nga mosha 1 deri 5 vjeq : ) qe femiu meson edhe nga TV me shume se sa ne kopesht. Mbesa ime eshte 2 vjeq edhe nga ajo e kam mesuar kengen. Qengji vogel rri mendushem be be booon   Me thot axh axh ade luna bashk. Mi kap durt dhe kendon kengen sa ate sa kete.


Epo e vogel akoma per kopesht Lexues  :buzeqeshje: 

Normal, kur ke mundesi ta mbash ne shtepi deri ne 3 vjeç , shpeton nga çerdhja .
Kopshti, ke , s'ke pune duhet njeçike , se aty fillon mesimi i numerimit, shkronjat ..ect 

Pastaj , nuk je i/e detyruar ta vesh gjithe diten, vetem ne mengjes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> nipi im 2 vj ka facebook,ti thua meson kenge haha
> more kjo gjenerat po zhvillohet baraz me teknologjine




More ene nipi im ka facebook bilem me mbyti me lojra me thot dergomi lives ka mesu anglishten me mire se une 3 vjeq eshte  :buzeqeshje:  .  I ka mesu te gjitha shkronjat e alfabetit ende pa fillu shkollen vet kerkojke ne google lojrat haha. 


Po te ishte ne kopesht nuk do i mesonte  :ngerdheshje:  kaq leht.

----------


## bebi im

> Bebi im,ndodh edhe kshu sic thua ti por jo gjithnje.Se tek e fundit kjo varet nga kultura dhe nga mosha e gjyshes.Nese eshte nje gjyshe e re,moderne ne kuptimin qe e ka horizontin e zgjeruar,ateher ajo mund ta edukoj me se miri nipin apo mbesen.
> 
> Gjithsesi mendimi im eshte qe femija duhet te rritet me prindrit e vet dhe vllezrit e motrat ne rast se ekzistojn. Dhe takimet me gjysherit te jen te shpeshta qe te perfitoj dituri dhe edukat edhe nga ata.


me fal po dicka shume te rendesishme nuk e ke kuptuar ne kete qe kam shkruar une...
e para njehere une nuk po them qe te perjashtohen gjyshet, prinderit, motrat dhe vellezerit meqenese femija shkon ne kopesht, ato sigurisht qe jane ne pjesen tjeter te dites... si u rritka nje femije pa prinderit dhe pa gjyshet...
une po them qe ne konceptin tim kopeshti eshte i pa zevendesueshem...
une ne vere e coj vajzen 1 muaj tek prinderit e mi edhe kur vjen eshte e terbuar edhe e llastuar, dua 1 jave ta sjell ne terezi...
ato i plotesojne tekat... dhe femijet nuk njohin limite...
ti thua qe femija duhet te rritet me prinderit e vet, po sigurisht nuk po na i rrit komshiu femijet, vete po i rrisim, thjesht po mendojme se cila eshte rruga me e mire per tu edukuar me mire, qe te jene me te zotet neser kur te dalin ne jete...

----------


## bebi im

> Bebi im,ndodh edhe kshu sic thua ti por jo gjithnje.Se tek e fundit kjo varet nga kultura dhe nga mosha e gjyshes.Nese eshte nje gjyshe e re,moderne ne kuptimin qe e ka horizontin e zgjeruar,ateher ajo mund ta edukoj me se miri nipin apo mbesen.
> 
> Gjithsesi mendimi im eshte qe femija duhet te rritet me prindrit e vet dhe vllezrit e motrat ne rast se ekzistojn. Dhe takimet me gjysherit te jen te shpeshta qe te perfitoj dituri dhe edukat edhe nga ata.


a se harrova te te thoja qe ato gjyshet e reja dhe moderne qe thua ti jane ne pune dhe kane preokupime te tjera ne jete nuk kane mundesi te mbajne gjithe diten femijet tane...
problemi eshte tek gjyshet ne pension qe ne vend qe te mesojne ato femijen per shume gjera i meson femija ato...

----------


## bebi im

> ueee bebi,.... fix vjehra ime me femijet e mije...


prudence nuk habitem se ne shqiperi keshtu i ke te gjitha gjyshet, jane brez tjeter, jane mesuar ndryshe, nuk e kane shume idene si kane ndryshuar gjerat tani...
e kane mendjen vetem ti japin me henger edhe ti veshin sa me trashe te mos ftohen, keto kane perparesi, per te tjerat as qe i behet vone, madje fillojne na bertasin neve kur i flasim femijeve per ndonje gje...

----------


## s0ni

Titulli 
_Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshe llastohen më shumë_ 


Bo.

Per te qare. Cfare humori. Nga kurioziteti i titullit lexova artikullin, dhe me la me teper me pikepyetje ndaj gazetares qe e ka shkruajtur sesa mesazhin e saj.

E para, ky artikull eshte reklame ndaj cerdhes dhe kopshit?!! Kete konkluzion i jap une. Me duket se kjo gazetare sikur eshte akoma ne bankat e shkolles duke bere hartim per te mbushur faqen kot me emocione.  Nuk mund te ngrihen vlerat e kopshtit duke ulur gjyshet!!!  Gjyshja/gjyshi per ti dhuruar sa me teper dashuri mbeses/nipit jane. Disiplinen kryesore femijes ja jep prinderi. Jo kopshi, jo cerdhja.po prinderi dora vete.

Tani, eshte mese normale nese prinderit jane te angazhuar me punen gjate dites, ndihma e gjyshes/gjyshit/apo ndonje familjare tjeter, (babysitter) ose cerdhja/kopshi jane opsione te ndryshme qe mund te perdoren nga prinderit. Cila eshte zgjedhje e mire nuk varet nga opinioni i reklamave qe i ben nje gazetare kopshit e cerdhes, por nga prinderit. Rrethanat e prinderve X jane ndryshe nga rrethanat e prinerve Y.dhe te dyja palet zgjedhin alternativen qe i pershtatet me mire femijes se tyre. 


Teper i varfer ky artikull nga cdo ane qe mund te lexohet.

----------


## bebi im

> Titulli 
> _Fëmijët që rriten me gjyshe llastohen më shumë_ 
> 
> 
> Bo.
> 
> Per te qare. Cfare humori. Nga kurioziteti i titullit lexova artikullin, dhe me la me teper me pikepyetje ndaj gazetares qe e ka shkruajtur sesa mesazhin e saj.
> 
> E para, ky artikull eshte reklame ndaj cerdhes dhe kopshit?!! Kete konkluzion i jap une. Me duket se kjo gazetare sikur eshte akoma ne bankat e shkolles duke bere hartim per te mbushur faqen kot me emocione.  Nuk mund te ngrihen vlerat e kopshtit duke ulur gjyshet!!!  Gjyshja/gjyshi per ti dhuruar sa me teper dashuri mbeses/nipit jane. Disiplinen kryesore femijes ja jep prinderi. Jo kopshi, jo cerdhja.po prinderi dora vete.
> ...


soni nuk besoj se kjo eshte reklame per kopshtet, sepse ketu flitet per nje kopesht shteteror, te flitej per ndonje kopesht privat edhe mund ta besoja...
por kopshtet shteterore nuk kane ndonje interes te shtojne numrin e femijeve, se kuptohet lodhen me shume dhe pagesen e kane njesoj...

----------


## s0ni

Kopshtet shteterore! Edhe me keq. Ne kete menyre i ben reklame shteti kopsheve! Nc.

E ke lexuar cfare shkruhet? Te duket normale?





> Në kopshtin 42 në Tiranë ishte qetësi, ngaqë ishte orar dreke dhe fëmijët ishin në gjumë. Tavolinat dhe karriget e vogla mbushin sallën e madhe të lojërave, dhoma e tyre e gjumit është më e futur ku ka edhe më pak dritë. Janë të mbuluar të gjithë me batanije, por ka dhe nga ata ‘hileqarët” që bëjnë sikur flenë dhe përpëliten nën kuvertën e tyre. Aty kalojnë dhjetë orë të ditës, hap pas hapi, ndërsa edukatoret punojnë me turne. Disiplina me fëmijën fillon që në moshën tre vjeç kur ai nis e shkon në kopsht. *Është e vërtetë që atë dashuri që të jep gjyshja në shtëpi nuk ta jep edukatorja, por kur vjen puna që një fëmijë të jetë i shkathët ai duhet të shkojë në kopsht ku ka më shumë mundësi të zhvillohet nga ndërveprimi edhe me fëmijët e tjerë.*  Ndërsa flasim me edukatoret për këtë gjë, ato shprehen se është kategorike për to: “kopshti i bën shumë mirë fëmijës, e socializon, e shkathtëson…”





> Edukatore Tana, punonjëse në kopshtin nr. 2 na tregon se, * “kopshti nuk barazohet farë me shtëpinë.*  Në kopsht fëmijët përshtaten me ambientin, më shokët, bëhen zotër të vetes, shkojnë vetë në tualet, mësojnë t’i shërbejnë vetes më mirë dhe të jenë më të pavarur”. *Edhe nga ana mësimore ka tjetër program, se nga “programi” që konsumojnë me gjyshen në shtëpi.*
> * Kemi biseduar me prindër dhe gjyshe të cilat vinin për të marrë nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre në kopsht. Edhe pse do të donin që ti rrisnin vetë, përsëri janë të mendimit që kopshti bën mirë.*





> Punonjësit socialë janë përgjithësisht të të njëjtit mendim se “Fëmijët që janë çuar në çerdhe apo kopsht janë më të shkathët dhe më të aftë për të marrë informacion, pasi me ta është bërë një punë e kujdesshme, e ndjekur hap pas hapi. *Përveç të tjerave, kategoria e fëmijëve që nuk shkojnë në shkolla apo kopshte, por janë nën kujdesin e gjyshërve, kanë edhe probleme të tipit qaraman, të përkëdhelur apo që nuk pranojnë këshilla,” thotë Ermira Kurti, punonjëse sociale.* “Zhvillimi psikomotor i fëmijëve që frekuentojnë institucionet e lartpërmendura është shumë më i zhvilluar se i atyre që rriten me gjyshërit në shtëpi, pasi informacioni që ata përthithin është shumë më i kufizuar,” vijon ajo. Problemet e para të këtyre fëmijëve shfaqen dukshëm në momentin kur ata fillojnë klasën e parë, pasi nuk janë më gjyshërit që të kujdesen për gjithçka. Kjo çon edhe në mbylljen e këtyre fëmijëve në vetvete, si dhe distancimin e tyre nga bashkëmoshatarët e tyre.


U lodha duke nenvizuar,  sepse i gjithe shkrimi nuk eshte menyra normale/profesionale qe duhet te shprehet nje gazetare. Po ashtu ta perfundoj me kete....




> * Kopshtet janë hallka më e rëndësishme e fillimit të jetës së një fëmije. Edhe pse në kushtet ekonomike të sotme, ku shumë prindër janë të papunë dhe merren vetë me rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre, edukimi për ta çuar fëmijët aty dhe për të marrë sa më shumë informacion është shumë e rëndësishme.*


....qe e thote troc reklamen! Siduket gjyshet dhe prinderit e papune qe merren vete me rritjen e femijeve te tyre, jane konkurrenca #1 ndaj kopsheve te shtetit (edhe shteteror qofte, pa patur femije ne kopshe do mbyllen dyert) prandaj i gjithe ky shkrim per ti nenvleresuar!

----------


## Marya

deri ne tre vjec le te rri me gjyshen , sa per perkedhelje, ne e llastojme me shume se gjyshja
ketu nuk para gjen vend ne cerdhe dhe se sa te paguaj nje bebi siter me mbi 1000euro ne muaj dhe femija  te rri gjithe diten me b ne shesh le te ma mbaje mamaja , me mire paguaj ate megjithese se e ben me deshire

----------

